# Προσωπικότητα > Ναρκισσιστική Διαταραχή Προσωπικότητας >  Ο μυθος του Ναρκισσου!

## GeorgeGr1

Σας θυμιζει κατι οσοι εχετε μπλεξει με ναρκισσο?

Η γνωστότερη όμως και περισσότερο διαδεδομένη παράδοση για τον Νάρκισσο ήταν η παρακάτω που οφείλεται στον Οβίδιο (στο έργο του "Μεταμορφώσεις" ΙΙΙ 342). Σύμφωνα μ' αυτή ο ωραίος Βοιωτός νέος, απασχολημένος να θαυμάζει την καθ' όλα άριστη σωματική του διάπλαση από τις όχθες ποταμού, στα νερά αυτού, δεν έδωσε καμία προσοχή ή δεν ανταποκρίθηκε στον εκδηλούμενο έρωτα της Νύμφης Ηχούς η οποία και συνεχώς τον καλούσε. Αποτέλεσμα ήταν η μεν φωνή της Ηχούς να εξασθενεί συνέχεια σε τρόπο ώστε ν' ακούγονται μόνο οι τελευταίες συλλαβές και να σβήνει, ο δε Νάρκισσος να πεθαίνει αυτοθαυμαζόμενος στο νερό του ποταμού που το χρησιμοποιούσε ως κάτοπτρο.

----------


## Macgyver

Υπαρχει μια παρανοηση σχετικα με τον ναρκισσο , εμενα μαρεσει ο εαυτος μου , τον αγαπω , αυτο δεν με κανει ομως ναρκισσο, ολοι εχουμε μια δοση ναρκισσισμου , υγιη φυσικα ,.................ναρκισσισμος ειναι ψυχικη διαταραχη ..........ο ναρκισσος δεν εχει να δωσει τιποτα , τον ενδιαφερει μονο ο εαυτος του , απορροφωνται απο αυτον , ειναι ακραια εγωκεντρικοι , χρησιμοποιυν τους αλλους σαν αντικειμενα .........και στο τελος μενουν μονοι ..............

----------


## GeorgeGr1

Νομιζω η διαφορα που ειναι τεράστια στις σχέσεις με τους αλλους ανθρωπους, καθοριζεται απο το "θαυμάζω" και το "αγαπω".
Αλλο να αγαπας τον εαυτο σου και αλλο να τον θαυμαζεις.

----------


## Mara.Z

> Νομιζω η διαφορα που ειναι τεράστια στις σχέσεις με τους αλλους ανθρωπους, καθοριζεται απο το "θαυμάζω" και το "αγαπω".
> Αλλο να αγαπας τον εαυτο σου και αλλο να τον θαυμαζεις.


o ναρκισσισμος εχει να κανει με το να προωθω τον εαυτο μου σε βαρος των αλλων, πατωντας πανω τους, χρησιμοποιωντας τους, επειδη νομιζω οτι εγω ειμαι Ο καλυτερος. 


πρεπει να αγαπαμε τον εαυτο μας, να τον θαυμαζουμε. εδω μας βαζουν ασκηση να βλεπομαστε στον καθρεφτη και να λεμε στον εαυτο μας κοιτωντας μας στα ματια <<εισαι εξυπνος, δυνατος σε αγαπω κλπ>>

----------


## GeorgeGr1

> o ναρκισσισμος εχει να κανει με το να προωθω τον εαυτο μου σε βαρος των αλλων, πατωντας πανω τους, χρησιμοποιωντας τους, επειδη νομιζω οτι εγω ειμαι Ο καλυτερος. 
> 
> 
> πρεπει να αγαπαμε τον εαυτο μας, να τον θαυμαζουμε. εδω μας βαζουν ασκηση να βλεπομαστε στον καθρεφτη και να λεμε στον εαυτο μας κοιτωντας μας στα ματια <<εισαι εξυπνος, δυνατος σε αγαπω κλπ>>


χαχα, Μάρα μου πρεπει να εχεις ζοριστει πολυ απο ναρκισσο! Σε καταλαβαινω, για να ειμαι κι εγω εδω τελευταια την ακουσα κανα 4μηνο απο διαταραχη προσωπικοτητας.
Αντε να το πω διαφορετικα, θαυμαζει μονο τον εαυτο του και τις αναγκες του.
Στο εαν τον αγαπαει αφησε με να εχω τις αμφιβολιες μου, στη ζωη κοριτσι μου η αγαπας η δεν αγαπας. Γενικα στις διαταραχες κατι παιζει με την αγάπη. Αγαπη εχουν ολοι καπου μεσα τους, αλλα εχουν μεγαλο προβλημα στη διαδρομη να την βρουν, ειναι κλειδωμενη, και στην αναγνωριση αυτης, δεν την αισθαντονται, την φανταζονται, της δινουν μαθηματικη διασταση. Τωρα κραταει ενα γλυκο = τωρα με αγαπαει. Πριν ηρθε κουρασμενος και ξαπλωσε= δεν με αγαπαει, οποτε θα του φωναξω, θα τον υποτιμησω, τον μισω. 
Σε καταλαβαινω, αντικρυσα πρωτογνωρα πραγματα κι εγω. 
Η αγαπη προυποθετει εκτιμηση και σεβασμο, δεν ειναι μαθηματικα. Ενοιωθα οτι προσπαθουσα να πεισω εναν ενηλικα οτι 2+2 μας κανει 4, σοβαρα αυτο ενοιωθα

----------


## Nefeli28

Τον ναρκισσο δεν θα τον πεισεις για τιποτα. Εχει τη δικη του θεωρια για ολα. Ουτε επίσης μπορει να αγαπησει, γιατί δεν μπορει να νιωσει συναισθηματα. 
Το μονο στο οποίο εχει διδακτορικο, ειναι η αποθέωση της προβολής του εαυτού του, των ιδεων του και των πεποιθήσεων του καθως και η συστηματική και μεθοδευμένη προσπαθεια να μειώσει τον όποιο διπλανο του (σύντροφο, συνάδελφο, συγγενικο προσωπο, φιλο) για να δοξαστει ο ιδιος μεσα απο την υποβάθμιση που προσφερει.

----------


## elis

Δε μου λέτε ρε κορίτσια θα σας βάλω κάτι δύσκολο εγώ που ερωτεύτηκα στριπτιτζου τι ήταν αυτό κ δεύτερον δουλεύω από πέντε χρονών οπότε πολύ πιθανό να είμαι νάρκισσος νάρκισσος γίνεσαι με δύσκολα παιδικά χρόνια για πείτε μου εσείς που δεν είστε προκατηλημμενεσ

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Τον ναρκισσο δεν θα τον πεισεις για τιποτα. Εχει τη δικη του θεωρια για ολα. Ουτε επίσης μπορει να αγαπησει, γιατί δεν μπορει να νιωσει συναισθηματα. 
> Το μονο στο οποίο εχει διδακτορικο, ειναι η αποθέωση της προβολής του εαυτού του, των ιδεων του και των πεποιθήσεων του καθως και η συστηματική και μεθοδευμένη προσπαθεια να μειώσει τον όποιο διπλανο του (σύντροφο, συνάδελφο, συγγενικο προσωπο, φιλο) για να δοξαστει ο ιδιος μεσα απο την υποβάθμιση που προσφερει.


+10000000000000000000000 likes από εμένα.
Ένα καλό μάθημα για τον νάρκισσο θα ήταν να βρεθεί κάποιο άτομο που θα του ρίχνει άκυρα και γενικά να του φερθεί με ανάλογο τρόπο,όπως ο δικός του.Τότε θα βάλει μυαλό.

----------


## elis

Με τόσα λαικ ξεχρεωνουμε σα χώρα

----------


## Macgyver

> +10000000000000000000000 likes από εμένα.
> Ένα καλό μάθημα για τον νάρκισσο θα ήταν να βρεθεί κάποιο άτομο που θα του ρίχνει άκυρα και γενικά να του φερθεί με ανάλογο τρόπο,όπως ο δικός του.Τότε θα βάλει μυαλό.


Μπαααα ., δεν αλλαζει ο ναρκισσος , παντα θα συναναστρεφεται ατομα οπου ειναι του χεριου του , ταλλα ταποφευγει .....κι ενα ξεμπαρκο ατομο του πει κατι , ουτε που θα δωσει σημασια , η θα βερει μια καλη δικαιολογια να ριξει το φταιξιμο στον αλλον ......

----------


## Macgyver

> Με τόσα λαικ ξεχρεωνουμε σα χώρα


Καλο elis ............

----------


## GeorgeGr1

> +10000000000000000000000 likes από εμένα.
> Ένα καλό μάθημα για τον νάρκισσο θα ήταν να βρεθεί κάποιο άτομο που θα του ρίχνει άκυρα και γενικά να του φερθεί με ανάλογο τρόπο,όπως ο δικός του.Τότε θα βάλει μυαλό.


Κοιταξε η δικια μου δεν γνωριζω ακριβως τι ειχε, απ οτι βλεπω το γκρουπ ναρκισσου, οριακου εχουν πανω κατω τα ιδια αρνητικα συμπτωματα, το ιδιο feeling, χοντρικα. Μην ακουσω εβγαλες πορισμα μονος σου, μιλαμε για εμπειρια καραμπινάτη, κατι ειχε μεταξυ ναρκισσου και οριακου - διπολικου. 
Την ερωτευτηκα μεν κλασσικα, αλλα εντοπισα γρηγορα οτι κατι παει πολυ στραβα και εμεινα λιγο καιρο κυριως απο περιέργεια, ετσι να δω που το παει που λεμε. 
Εφαγε αρκετα ακυρα, εφαγε και ψυχολογικη κοντρα εντονη, αμυνομενος εγω συνηθως, βεβαια μιλαμε για πολυ σκληρο παιχτη η γυναικα, πανεξυπνη, την παραδεχτηκα καποιες φορες, αλλα ακομη και ετσι εγω εχω και καποιο οριο, δεν ηθελα να χτυπησω σε πολυ ευαισθητα σημεια, στην διαταραχη της δηλαδη που ψιλιαστηκα. Αυτοι ομως δεν εχουν και χτυπανε ασχημα οταν τους στριμωξεις οπως πχ τον ανδρα στο σεξουαλικο. Αποσυρεσαι γιατι πρεπει να φτασεις στην απολυτη αναισθησια και να χτυπησεις εκει που θα πονεσει αλλα δεν αξιζει τον κοπο.

----------


## nikos2

διακρινω μια αδικαιολογητη επιθετικοτητα προς τους ναρκισσους ανθρωπους.
η αληθεια ειναι οτι ο ναρκισσισμος ειναι μια σοβαρη διαταραχη της προσωπικοτητας ο ναρκισσος δεν ειναι ελευθερος για να πραξει διαφορετικα οπως ο αποφευκτικος πχ δεν μπορει να αισθανθει αγαπητος κτλ

----------


## Nefeli28

> διακρινω μια αδικαιολογητη επιθετικοτητα προς τους ναρκισσους ανθρωπους.
> η αληθεια ειναι οτι ο ναρκισσισμος ειναι μια σοβαρη διαταραχη της προσωπικοτητας ο ναρκισσος δεν ειναι ελευθερος για να πραξει διαφορετικα οπως ο αποφευκτικος πχ δεν μπορει να αισθανθει αγαπητος κτλ


Έτσι. Οπως το λες. Αδικαιολογητη.
Δεν είχαμε τι να κανουμε και ειπαμε ποιον να πιασουμε; ας πουμε μωρε για τους "ναρκισσους ανθρώπους"

----------


## astanapane

ναρκισσοι....το χειρότερο είδος ανθρώπων ισως μαζί με τους κοινωνιοπαθεις και γενικά τους ψυχοπαθεις....είναι πάνω κάτω τα ιδια μόνο η παρτυ τους.

----------


## astanapane

διάφορα άρθρα του εξωτερικού τους παρουσιάζουν ως pure evil το απόλυτο κακό. και μάλλον είναι. Είναι σαδιστες, θέλουν να σου κάνουν κακό μόνο και μόνο για να σου κάνουν το χαίρονται να υποφέρεις να καμία φορά το παίξουν καλοί είναι γιατί έχουν κάποιο σκοπό. Να μην μιλήσω για τα απίστευτα ψέματα τη μύθομανια και όλα τα σχετικά. δεν έχω να πω κάτι καλό γι αυτους

----------


## Nefeli28

Οσοι εχουμε υποφερει απο τετοιους ξερουμε καλα τι θα πει ναρκισσος. Τα αρθρα τα λενε οπως ακριβως ειναι. Μονο οταν ζησεις μς εναν ναρκισσο, καταλαβαίνεις το μεγαλειο της παθολογιας του. Βαθιά αρρωστημενοι.

----------


## GeorgeGr1

> διακρινω μια αδικαιολογητη επιθετικοτητα προς τους ναρκισσους ανθρωπους.
> η αληθεια ειναι οτι ο ναρκισσισμος ειναι μια σοβαρη διαταραχη της προσωπικοτητας ο ναρκισσος δεν ειναι ελευθερος για να πραξει διαφορετικα οπως ο αποφευκτικος πχ δεν μπορει να αισθανθει αγαπητος κτλ


Ενταξει και ο πιο πολυς κοσμος πασχει απο μια σχετικα υγειη διαταραχη προσωπικοτητας, δε σημαινει οτι ολοι αυτοι μπορουν να γινουν συντροφοι μας η φιλοι μας. Μην τα ριχνουμε ολα στην διαταραχη.
Ενας ανθρωπος απο τα βιωματα του, πιθανως και καποιες επιλογες, καταληγει κακος ανθρωπος. Ε η επιστημη αυτου του είδους κακο ανθρωπο τον ονομασε ναρκισσο. Οποτε η πραγματικοτητα ειναι οτι ο ναρκισσος ειναι ενας κακος ανθρωπος, ο οποιος εαν συναναστραφεις μαζι του θα επιλεξει να σε βλαψει.
Οκ διαταραγμενος ναι, απλως μακρια απο εμας

----------


## Nefeli28

> Ενταξει και ο πιο πολυς κοσμος πασχει απο μια σχετικα υγειη διαταραχη προσωπικοτητας, δε σημαινει οτι ολοι αυτοι μπορουν να γινουν συντροφοι μας η φιλοι μας. Μην τα ριχνουμε ολα στην διαταραχη.
> Ενας ανθρωπος απο τα βιωματα του, πιθανως και καποιες επιλογες, καταληγει κακος ανθρωπος. Ε η επιστημη αυτου του είδους κακο ανθρωπο τον ονομασε ναρκισσο. Οποτε η πραγματικοτητα ειναι οτι ο ναρκισσος ειναι ενας κακος ανθρωπος, ο οποιος εαν συναναστραφεις μαζι του θα επιλεξει να σε βλαψει.
> Οκ διαταραγμενος ναι, απλως μακρια απο εμας


Ετσι ακριβως: θα επιλεξει να σε βλαψει. Συνειδητα ή ασυνειδητα. Ειναι στο μεσα του, στο πετσι του, στην ολη του υπαρξη να σε βλαψει. 
Οσο πιο πολυ σε βλαπτει, τοσο περισσοτερο αυτοθαυμαζεται.

----------


## Macgyver

> Ετσι ακριβως: θα επιλεξει να σε βλαψει. Συνειδητα ή ασυνειδητα. Ειναι στο μεσα του, στο πετσι του, στην ολη του υπαρξη να σε βλαψει. 
> Οσο πιο πολυ σε βλαπτει, τοσο περισσοτερο αυτοθαυμαζεται.


Δεν θελει να σε βλαψει ενας ναρκισσος , θελει να σε χρησιμοποιησει , σαν ενα αντικειμενο που του ειναι χρησιμο για τιους σκοπους του , αλλα να θελει να κανει κακο αυτο δεν ειναι δειγμα ναρκισσιμου , εκτος αν το να σου κανει κακο , ειναι μια παραπλευρη απωλεια .........συνειδητα δεν ειναι κακος .........

----------


## astanapane

> Δεν θελει να σε βλαψει ενας ναρκισσος , θελει να σε χρησιμοποιησει , σαν ενα αντικειμενο που του ειναι χρησιμο για τιους σκοπους του , αλλα να θελει να κανει κακο αυτο δεν ειναι δειγμα ναρκισσιμου , εκτος αν το να σου κανει κακο , ειναι μια παραπλευρη απωλεια .........συνειδητα δεν ειναι κακος .........


ο ναρκισσος ναι δεν θα σε σκοτώσει ούτε θα σε σφαξει η θα σε δείρει. Σωματικά δεν θα σε βλάψει (αυτό θα το έκανε ένας κοινωνιοπαθης). Ο ναρκισσος όμως θα σε βλάψει ψυχικά θα σου σκοτώσει την αυταξια σου θα κάνει το παν για να νιώσεις ένα τίποτα χωρίς αυτοσεβασμο και ότι είσαι ένας ασήμαντος άνθρωπος. Θα προσπαθήσει σκόπιμα να ξεπεράσει τα όρια σου, να σε ξεφτιλισει, να σε γελοιοποιησει. Και αν σε στεναχωρησει η σε πληγωσει τότε θα ειναι πολύ χαρούμενος. Βέβαια αυτά θα τα κάνει ενώ στο έχει παίξει φίλος ερωτευμένος ανάλογα τη περίπτωση και έχει κερδίσει ότι θέλει από εσένα. Ο ναρκισσος δεν θα σε απορρίψει απλά θα σε απορρίψει με τρόπο που θα αισθανθεις απαισια

----------


## astanapane

νομίζω υπάρχουν διάφορα είδη ναρκισσισμου. Όπως είχα διαβάσει υπάρχει ο maligant narcissist, ο οποίος δεν είναι μόνο ότι κοιτάει απλά τη παρτυ του και το κακό που θα σου κάνει είναι μια παραπέρα απώλεια που έτυχε. ο maligant narcissist είναι σαδιστης θέλει να σε πληγωσει ψυχικά τουλάχιστον

----------


## Nefeli28

Εκει ειναι η βλαβη. Ψυχικά. Τοσο που δεν μπορει πια να ξεχωρίσει ο παθων απο ναρκισσο, τι ηταν αλήθεια και τι ψεμα. Που σταματάει η λογικη κι αρχιζει η τρέλα. 
Απαξιωση, ισοπεδωση, διαλυση, καταστροφή. Μανουλα ο ναρκισσος σ'αυτα.

----------


## astanapane

όπως τα λες Νεφέλη...άνθρωποι που πόδοπατανε ψυχικά τους άλλους για να νιώσουν επιβεβαίωση. Όλα γι αυτούς είναι επιβεβαιωση .Αυτοί και πληγωμενος άνθρωποι τριγύρω. Δεν τους αρκεί να σε χρησιμοποιησουν θέλουν να σε κάνουν να νιώσεις σκουπιδι

----------


## Macgyver

Αμα δεν μπορεις να ξεχωρισεις εναν ναρκισσο , οπως τον περιγραφετε , το προβλημα τοχεις εσυ ....

----------


## elis

μακ εμεισ συμφωνουμε σε πολλα :)

----------


## Nefeli28

> Αμα δεν μπορεις να ξεχωρισεις εναν ναρκισσο , οπως τον περιγραφετε , το προβλημα τοχεις εσυ ....


Ακριβως επειδή μπορω να τον ξεχωρισω, τον περιγράφω ετσι.

----------


## Macgyver

> Ακριβως επειδή μπορω να τον ξεχωρισω, τον περιγράφω ετσι.


Καταλαβαινω ...............υπαρχουν διαβαθμισεις πολλες του ναρκισσου , και πολλακις συγχεεται με τον παρτακια , εχω γνωρισει τετοια γυναικα , αλλα ηταν απλως παρτακιας , ναρκισσο δεν εχω γνωρισει ποτε .......

----------


## Macgyver

> μακ εμεισ συμφωνουμε σε πολλα :)


Αυτο βλεπω κι εγω , elis ....................

----------


## GeorgeGr1

> Καταλαβαινω ...............υπαρχουν διαβαθμισεις πολλες του ναρκισσου , και πολλακις συγχεεται με τον παρτακια , εχω γνωρισει τετοια γυναικα , αλλα ηταν απλως παρτακιας , ναρκισσο δεν εχω γνωρισει ποτε .......


Καλυτερα. Στους αυθεντικους ναρκισσους το νοιωθεις οτι κατι περιεργο τρεχει εξ αρχης. Αν δεν το εχεις ζησει θα σου φανει ωραιο γλυκο μυστηριωδες. Την ηττα τη μεγαλη θα την φας αν εμφανησιακως ειναι του γουστου σου.
Η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν μπορεις να αντισταθεις ευκολα, αφηνεσαι, ειναι σαν τις σειρηνες στην Οδυσσεια.
Εχουν τρελη διαισθηση και λενε με τον καλυτερο τροπο αυτα που θες να ακουσεις.

----------


## Nefeli28

> Καλυτερα. Στους αυθεντικους ναρκισσους το νοιωθεις οτι κατι περιεργο τρεχει εξ αρχης. Αν δεν το εχεις ζησει θα σου φανει ωραιο γλυκο μυστηριωδες. Την ηττα τη μεγαλη θα την φας αν εμφανησιακως ειναι του γουστου σου.
> Η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν μπορεις να αντισταθεις ευκολα, αφηνεσαι, ειναι σαν τις σειρηνες στην Οδυσσεια.
> Εχουν τρελη διαισθηση και λενε με τον καλυτερο τροπο αυτα που θες να ακουσεις.


Ετσι ακριβως!!
Υπαρχει μυστηριο, γοητεια, κατι απροσδιοριστα μοναδικο, ενας μαγνητης που έλκει. Καπως, με κάποιο παραξενο τροπο ξερεις οτι θα την παθεις τη ζημιά. Οτι κατι δεν παει πολυ καλα. Οτι βρισκεσαι καπου που θα χρειαστεί να υπερβείς τον εαυτο σου για να βγεις απο κει-αν ποτέ βγεις.
Κι ομως οι σειρήνες σε καθηλώνουν. Εκει, στην πιο παράξενη, μυστηριωδη, ανεξήγητη αύρα του νάρκισσου.

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Ετσι ακριβως!!
> Υπαρχει μυστηριο, γοητεια, κατι απροσδιοριστα μοναδικο, ενας μαγνητης που έλκει. Καπως, με κάποιο παραξενο τροπο ξερεις οτι θα την παθεις τη ζημιά. Οτι κατι δεν παει πολυ καλα. Οτι βρισκεσαι καπου που θα χρειαστεί να υπερβείς τον εαυτο σου για να βγεις απο κει-αν ποτέ βγεις.
> Κι ομως οι σειρήνες σε καθηλώνουν. Εκει, στην πιο παράξενη, μυστηριωδη, ανεξήγητη αύρα του νάρκισσου.


Και δυστυχώς μετά την πληρώνουν,όποιοι μπλέκουν μαζί τους.

----------


## φλοκ

> Τον ναρκισσο δεν θα τον πεισεις για τιποτα. Εχει τη δικη του θεωρια για ολα. Ουτε επίσης μπορει να αγαπησει, γιατί δεν μπορει να νιωσει συναισθηματα. 
> Το μονο στο οποίο εχει διδακτορικο, ειναι η αποθέωση της προβολής του εαυτού του, των ιδεων του και των πεποιθήσεων του καθως και η συστηματική και μεθοδευμένη προσπαθεια να μειώσει τον όποιο διπλανο του (σύντροφο, συνάδελφο, συγγενικο προσωπο, φιλο) για να δοξαστει ο ιδιος μεσα απο την υποβάθμιση που προσφερει.


Αν του ριξεις ενα καλο φτυσιμο ομως μαυρο φιδι που τον εφαγε ετσι οπως τα διαβαζω.

----------


## elis

Μερικοί είναι χαπατα κ τους δουλεύουν κι όταν το καταλάβουν αρχίζουν τα σενάρια είχε αυτό είχε το άλλο απλά σε δούλευε

----------


## φλοκ

> Μερικοί είναι χαπατα κ τους δουλεύουν κι όταν το καταλάβουν αρχίζουν τα σενάρια είχε αυτό είχε το άλλο απλά σε δούλευε


Ναι φιλε μου αλλα αλλο το δουλεμα και αλλο η απορριψη. Ετσι και φαει ακυρο ναρκισσος λογικα θα του ερθει ταμπλας. Δεν συζηταω καν τι μπορει να κανει καποιος υποβιβαζοντας τον συνεχως.

----------


## Nefeli28

> Μερικοί είναι χαπατα κ τους δουλεύουν κι όταν το καταλάβουν αρχίζουν τα σενάρια είχε αυτό είχε το άλλο απλά σε δούλευε


Ο ναρκισσος δεν ειναι σεναριο. Ειναι διαταραχή. Και η δουλειά του δεν ειναι να δουλεύει, αλλα να φτιάχνει δουλικα για παρτη του. Ακολουθους, πιόνια και αυλικούς για να ικανοποιεί την ανικανοποιητη εγωπάθεια.

----------


## Nefeli28

> Ναι φιλε μου αλλα αλλο το δουλεμα και αλλο η απορριψη. Ετσι και φαει ακυρο ναρκισσος λογικα θα του ερθει ταμπλας. Δεν συζηταω καν τι μπορει να κανει καποιος υποβιβαζοντας τον συνεχως.


Ειχα την ευκαιρία να υποβιβασω εναν ναρκισσο και να του ρίξω ακυρο παρολη την αφοσιωση και αγαπη που του ειχα. Μονο που δεν εβγαλε οπλο να με πυροβολήσει. Αν ειχε πανω του, μπορει κ να το είχε κανει απο τα νευρα του. 
Μολις ειχα γκρεμισει μπροστα του το μεγαλουργημα που εχτιζε χρόνια και χρόνια...

----------


## elis

αμα ειστε χαπατα κ θαυμαζετε ανθρωπουσ καλα σασ κανουν δουλικο γινεσαι γτ περιμενεισ να σε σωσουν κ φυσικα ο αλλοσ το εκμεταλευεται

----------


## Macgyver

> Ειχα την ευκαιρία να υποβιβασω εναν ναρκισσο και να του ρίξω ακυρο παρολη την αφοσιωση και αγαπη που του ειχα. Μονο που δεν εβγαλε οπλο να με πυροβολήσει. Αν ειχε πανω του, μπορει κ να το είχε κανει απο τα νευρα του. 
> Μολις ειχα γκρεμισει μπροστα του το μεγαλουργημα που εχτιζε χρόνια και χρόνια...


Μιλας λες κι ειναι ο οχτρος ο ναρκισσος , που θελει εξοντωση .....!! ενας διαταραγμενος δυστυχης ειναι ........

----------


## Nefeli28

> Μιλας λες κι ειναι ο οχτρος ο ναρκισσος , που θελει εξοντωση .....!! ενας διαταραγμενος δυστυχης ειναι ........


Αν συγκαταλεγεσαι σε αυτους, σιγουρα το βλεπεις ως "διαταραγμενος δυστυχής" για να δινεις αφεση στον εαυτο σου. Αν εχεις παθει απο ναρκισσο, μονο δυστυχή δεν τον λες. 
Δεν μιλησε κανείς για εξοντωση. Αλλωστε την εξόντωση την επιδιώκει ο νάρκισσος.

----------


## elis

το μονο λαθοσ σου ειναι οτι αποποιησε τισ ευθυνεσ σου οταν σε εκμεταλευονται κι εμενα με εκμεταλευονται αλλα δεν κανω ετσι

----------


## Macgyver

> Αν συγκαταλεγεσαι σε αυτους, σιγουρα το βλεπεις ως "διαταραγμενος δυστυχής" για να δινεις αφεση στον εαυτο σου. Αν εχεις παθει απο ναρκισσο, μονο δυστυχή δεν τον λες. 
> Δεν μιλησε κανείς για εξοντωση. Αλλωστε την εξόντωση την επιδιώκει ο νάρκισσος.


Oλιγον ναρκισσισμο εχω , αλλα δεν θελω να εξοντωσω κανεναν , θαπρεπε ? απλα μαρεσω ......

----------


## Nefeli28

> το μονο λαθοσ σου ειναι οτι αποποιησε τισ ευθυνεσ σου οταν σε εκμεταλευονται κι εμενα με εκμεταλευονται αλλα δεν κανω ετσι


Σε μενα απευθυνεσαι;

----------


## Macgyver

> Σε μενα απευθυνεσαι;


Σε σςενα απευθυνεται ο elis ....

----------


## Nefeli28

> Oλιγον ναρκισσισμο εχω , αλλα δεν θελω να εξοντωσω κανεναν , θαπρεπε ? απλα μαρεσω ......


Ολιγο ναρκισσισμό ολοι εχουμε. 
Οχι, δεν ειναι κακο να σου αρέσεις. Ειναι πολυ σημαντικο για να εισαι καλα.

----------


## elis

οταν σε εκμεταλευονται φταισ ενα τριαντα τα εκατο το αλλο εβδομηντα φταιει ο αλλοσ εμενα με εκμεταλευονται απο μικρο κι εγινα ταλιμπανακοσ αλλα παιρνω φαρμακα κι ειμαι ηρεμοσ ολη μερα

----------


## Nefeli28

> οταν σε εκμεταλευονται φταισ ενα τριαντα τα εκατο το αλλο εβδομηντα φταιει ο αλλοσ εμενα με εκμεταλευονται απο μικρο κι εγινα ταλιμπανακοσ αλλα παιρνω φαρμακα κι ειμαι ηρεμοσ ολη μερα


Υπαρχει εκμετάλλευση και εκμετάλλευση. Εξαρτάται τι ιδιοτητα εχει αυτος που την ασκεί και ποιος ειναι αυτος που τη δεχεται. Ολοι εχουν μεριδιο ευθυνης, απλως δεν μπαίνουν ολες οι περιπτωσεις στο ιδιο τσουβαλι.

----------


## elis

οκ συμφωνω :)

----------


## kavkaz

Εγω αντλω αυτοεκτιμιση απο την επιβεβαιωση των ανθρωπων και ειμαι εγωκεντρικος αλλα οχι ναρκισσος η διαφορα ειναι οτι δεν εχω υπερμετρη αλαζονεια...
Η πηγη του κακου και σε μενα και στους νατκισσους ειναι η ιδια και ακουει στο ονομα χαμηλη αυτοεκτιμιση

----------

